# [Verizon Wireless Fascinate] Kernel Flashing Guide



## mkuehl06 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am not responsible for anything you do to your phone. standard disclamer but i feel its important to add to this just incase people want to come at me saying something i said to do messed up their phone or whatever. 
Basically, I'm writing this for my own use and for anyone who needs information regarding kernel flashing or what kernels are for what rom. There are two types of Roms, Touchwiz (TW) and MTD. For TW there is 3 kernels available. And 2 for MTD. The links will be at the bottom of the post, I will go into as much detail as i can without kanging the OP of the kernels. They all have great write-ups on OC/UV and all that fancy stuff. Basically I use Voltage Control (get from the market) and set it to 200-1200, set as boot and not one hot boot or any other issues, but all fassy's are different, what works for me may not work for you, so do not think that im telling you what is standard for every phone, cause theyre isnt a real answer to that. 
Note: All the kernels that I will be referring to allow the installation of Custom Boot Animations via CWM. There is a great list of a bunch of them I will post link to it as well.

TW: 
1) KGB (updated 1/16/12) (formally known as TKS and TKSGB) this imo, is the one i use with my current rom/kernel combo. This one comes with an app packaged in the kernel install. for more information on the app features, see the op at the bottom of the post.
2) GeeWiz. (updated 2/3/12) This one comes with a Rom/Kernel/Recovery Package. As of the new update, he separated the kernel from the rom so you can use just the kernel. This one is more of a stock kernel with some extra features. See link for the complete list of features.
3) LeanKernel (updated 1/1/12) (Rootzwiki) This was actually one of the first kernels I used. It is already OC'd to 1200 so no need to use the Voltage Control App with this kernel. Not too much more to say about this one because I didnt use it too long. Make sure you check your rom to ensure you are choosing the correct verison of the kernel. There is EH and EI. EH03 is the Verizon Fascinate GB. EI120 I believe is the Mesmorize GB (correct me if I'm wrong?) but some people have ported E120 Roms to the Fascinate, thus the need for that kernel version.
4) Stock Kernel Stock is stock, you cant do any customizing to it, no OC/UV or boot animations. It depends on what version of cwm you are using to determine which version of the kernel you need to flash in CWM : 2.+ cwm = amend 3.+ cwm = edify 
**however the red recovery which is 2.5.1 takes edify.

MTD:
MTD is basically for CM7/CM9(when it gets ported to us) Team Hacksung's ICS port and MIUI. Im not going to go into detail for any of this because i never used them long enough to grasp anything about them.
1) Glitch v13.1 (updated 12/25/11) This is imo the most common MTD kernel used by the community. Features and OC/UV values can be found in the OP. They also have a test version out for ICS if you are using that Rom. Make sure when you go to this OP you choose the Fascinate version of the kernel.
2) JT's 3 button fix Kernel (JT's Twitter) This is another MTD kernel. Not much to say about this one. Just that it only works for MTD based Roms.
I put a link to Droidstyle's Guide for Rom Flashing if you guys haven't already flashed a custom rom. 
I hope this gave you guys some insight. 
**The links**
KGB http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1364912
GeeWiz http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1278838
LeanKernel http://rootzwiki.com...rnel-v220-1112/
Glitch http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1252871
JT's 3 Button Fix MTD http://twitter.com/#...159683791290368
Droidstyle's Guide http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1238070
Boot Animations http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1053250
Stock kernel Edify http://forum.xda-dev...7&postcount=140
Stock kernel Amend http://forum.xda-dev...9&postcount=126
Information on Davlik Cache http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1383584


----------



## mkuehl06 (Oct 4, 2011)

If you do not have a custom rom you will not be able to install a custom kernel, Refer to droidstyle's guide if you have not already installed a rom. Link is in OP
Download kernel and place it on the root of your sd card (not really necessary but imo its easier to find)Installing kernel
boot phone into CWM Recovery (volume up + down + power) If you are already on a custom rom do not do this, just longpress the power button and choose reboot into recovery.
Wipe Cache and Davlik (see link in OP on Davlik cache if you do not know what this is used for)
Scroll to Install Zip from SD card. Press power buttom to select menu.
Scroll to Choose Zip from SD Card. Press Power Again.
Scroll down to your downloaded Kernel file using volume down key
Press power button on the file.
Scroll down to Yes with Volume down key.
Press power.
Allow to install.
Reboot phone.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Might want to clarify that Jt's 3buttonfix kernel is GB only. Probably obvious to most people, but since there's so much ICS going on now it might be worth clarifying.

Also I could swear that you could flash a TW kernel on a stock rom, meaning you don't NEED to be on a custom rom to flash a custom kernel. I know it was that way on the incredible (not TW kernel obviously) at least, maybe someone who has used the stock rom could chime in.


----------

